# HomeDepot.com clearance deals



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

If anyone's interested, HD.com has some good clearance deals on tools. I just snagged a DeWalt framing nailer for $72, a PC pancake compressor with 16 gauge finish nailer for $95, a Senco 16 gauge finish nailer for $39 and a Freud Diablo 7 1/4" Hardi blade for $14. Thre's plenty more tool deals in there too.

http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...ngId=-1&storeId=10051&style=B&catalogId=10053


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

*More deals*

Found some more deals in there:

Paslode coil framer, was $385 now $96.
http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Senco SKS M12-M17 18 gauge stapler, was $304 now $76!
http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Good post! :thumbsup Double thumbs up ):thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

In Nova Scotia, no stores are open today, I took the day off tomorow, so I am hoping to snagg some deals. Im going there at 7am.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Brutus said:


> In Nova Scotia, no stores are open today, I took the day off tomorow, so I am hoping to snagg some deals. Im going there at 7am.


The deals posted above are online only. HD usually does have some sort of clearance event in their stores sometime between Christmas and New Year's Day. I'm gonna be stopping by there periodically.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Milwaukee 11 amp reconditioned sawzall is $62 there too.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

buildenterprise said:


> The deals posted above are online only. HD usually does have some sort of clearance event in their stores sometime between Christmas and New Year's Day. I'm gonna be stopping by there periodically.


 
Yea, HD Canada is a bit different. Only a few milwaukee tools, and a ryobi drill online on sale.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Crap all in our local lowes and HD. Walked out of lowes with 4 batteries :blink: must be the least amount of money I ever spent in there. Thought they were gonna be stupidly busy. About 10 cars outside each store. Was empty when I got in there. 8+ checkouts open and not one person shopping :blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post. 

I have no tools on order but now I have another 130' + of LED lights to put up next Christmas. :laughing: :sad:


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey, just glad I could help.:whistling


----------



## flati (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd like to have that Dewalt Framer but after punching in my info it says $33.99 for shipping, is there any way around this big dollar shipping rate?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

flati said:


> I'd like to have that Dewalt Framer but after punching in my info it says $33.99 for shipping, is there any way around this big dollar shipping rate?


Order $249 worth of pre-shipping items. Don't forget, you will most likely get taxed on the final amount too.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a habit of walking thru homedespot or lowes whenever I'm around there. Last good snag I got was a senco sns41 for $50. I got my contractor dewalt table saw from lowes for $200. They now sell their "new version" of the same thing for $350 and the only difference is where the push stick is located. I also got a graco 190lts from lowes for the price of a magnum 7 as they're no longer carrying the 19s.

Like pawnshops, to get deals one must alway frequently go to the places and see what's there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I think its better they do the deals online. My local HD and lowes never have any of the good deals left because the people who work there buy them up and stick them on craigslist. Most of the time though the so called sales prices are no cheaper than on line.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Brutus said:


> In Nova Scotia, no stores are open today, I took the day off tomorow, so I am hoping to snagg some deals. Im going there at 7am.



call me and pick me up.. cant drive


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

flati said:


> I'd like to have that Dewalt Framer but after punching in my info it says $33.99 for shipping, is there any way around this big dollar shipping rate?


Some of the items are not eligible for free shipping, but even still, that framer is a great bargain.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> My local HD and lowes never have any of the good deals left because the people who work there buy them up and stick them on craigslist.


I don't think employees can purchase such items and they already get a discount. Look for clearenced items and they won't be listed on the websites as corporate has chose to discontinue selling them. Lowes is better for this as they are geared more for homeowners than professionals, so their contractor grade items don't sell, so they clearance them. The downside is they don't have a lot of contractor grade tools.

I like the idea of buying online as a way to save sales tax, tho i believe if the store has a place in your state/city, you still will be billed for the sales tax.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

CO762 said:


> I don't think employees can purchase such items and they already get a discount.


Unless HD's are different, employees no longer get a discount around here in NY.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I've never used anything but Stablia, but there is a 78 inch Empire True blue level for 14.99, not free shipping but i'm sure it's a good deal for someone who wants one.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

flati said:


> I'd like to have that Dewalt Framer but after punching in my info it says $33.99 for shipping, is there any way around this big dollar shipping rate?


I didn't see the Dewalt in there but if it's the one I have it's not a bargain at ANY price. 

Jams more than it fires.


----------

